# Utricularia macrorhiza



## naoki (Jul 3, 2018)

This is a super common aquatic carnivorous plant around here. I tried to grow it, but I haven't had a long term success, though. It is supposed to be similar to U. vulgaris, but the shape of the spur is quite different.




Utricularia macrorhiza on Flickr

We went to a neighbor pond, Ballaine Lake, for a quick fly fishing. Rain was predicted, so there weren't many people fishing in this often crowded pond. While my 6-year-old son was fishing, I found these yellow flowers. I snapped a couple photos while dodging his back cast. Fortunately, he hooked fish instead of human head.




fish on on Flickr

We have to enjoy the short, but wonderful Alaskan summer. So I'm a little "busy", and not enough time to take/edit orchid photos!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice
I didnt see any mosquitoes camping out sitting on the camera lens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

